# picture game



## Whiteboy (Jul 19, 2011)

dont know if this has been tryed here or not, but i play this on my motor cycle forum and it is fun.

basicly some1 starts off saying "by a giant chicken" and the forum members try and get a picture of thier dog by a giant chicken (ie a big fake statue or sign). kinda simple and fun. and when thier picture is accepted as being true to the request and fisrt reply. they get to pick a random subject like a huge military tank or a beach. like i said dont know if its been played here or if any1 is up for it. just a sugestion for a fun game for all of us to play.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Were you just suggesting the game in general?

Or starting it up with the 'Dog by a Giant Chicken' suggestion?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Whiteboy said:


> dont know if this has been tryed here or not, but i play this on my motor cycle forum and it is fun.
> 
> basicly some1 starts off saying "by a giant chicken" and the forum members try and get a picture of thier dog by a giant chicken (ie a big fake statue or sign). kinda simple and fun. and when thier picture is accepted as being true to the request and fisrt reply. they get to pick a random subject like a huge military tank or a beach. like i said dont know if its been played here or if any1 is up for it. just a sugestion for a fun game for all of us to play.


I'm in!!! But I have no pics of Molly beside a giant chicken!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Were you just suggesting the game in general?
> 
> Or starting it up with the 'Dog by a Giant Chicken' suggestion?



Good question..I was wondering that myself It sounds fun, although I can't recall seeing a giant chicken anywhere lately


----------



## Brisco_dog (Jan 31, 2012)

i like the idea of this game! but like miss molly, i have to have no giant chicken pics with my dog...  somebody else post one quick so the game can begin!


----------



## Whiteboy (Jul 19, 2011)

sugesting the game in general. the giant chicken was just an example, you may not have a giant chicken near you but u might in the town next to you. the point of the game is to get out with your dog. you may not be ably to be the first person to get the pic of your dog and subject first but the person who does gets to make a new subject aand you may be able to get that 1. the pics you take must be new and recent in order to win and must have your gsd in the pic some how. if a few people are interested i can go ahead and get this game started.


----------



## Whiteboy (Jul 19, 2011)

First up, your gsd in front of a lighthouse.


----------



## Brisco_dog (Jan 31, 2012)

Whiteboy said:


> sugesting the game in general. the giant chicken was just an example, you may not have a giant chicken near you but u might in the town next to you. the point of the game is to get out with your dog. you may not be ably to be the first person to get the pic of your dog and subject first but the person who does gets to make a new subject aand you may be able to get that 1. the pics you take must be new and recent in order to win and must have your gsd in the pic some how. if a few people are interested i can go ahead and get this game started.


start it up! i love making my dog pose for pictures. i know he thinks i'm a nut


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I had a GSD mix with a large chicken!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

lol I was wondering when someone was going to do that


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

You're on SV rider!! I love this game!!!!! And I shall get this lighthouse pic ;]


----------



## Whiteboy (Jul 19, 2011)

quick note, when you post a pic you think is good, below the pic you post, go ahead and state the subject you wish others to get. this makes the game go a lil faster. and once a referee gets on the can say weather or not the pic is accepted. kinda keeps the ball rolling.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

HAH! This is our lighthouse. No, there is no water for at least 30 miles, either xD

and this was my adventure on the way down...xP


















At the door, but you can't see very well

That was fun!!

Now I want to see a pic of your dog with a snowman!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh boy!!! It is going to be +3*Celsius tomorrow and Molly and I are going to build a snowman! Hopefully we will be fast enough!:build_snowman:
She is probably going to wreck it!


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Miss Molly May said:


> Oh boy!!! It is going to be +3*Celsius tomorrow and Molly and I are going to build a snowman! Hopefully we will be fast enough!:build_snowman:
> She is probably going to wreck it!


That'll be an awesome pic though!!!!


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

Crap, it just rained where I am yesterday and turned all the snow to ice. Can't play yet. Great game though.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Its 40 degrees and sunny here....no snow anywhere


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> Oh boy!!! It is going to be +3*Celsius tomorrow and Molly and I are going to build a snowman! Hopefully we will be fast enough!:build_snowman:
> She is probably going to wreck it!


 
My plan is falling apart!! I woke up to -10*Celsius


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> My plan is falling apart!! I woke up to -10*Celsius


Time to get out there and build a snowman. Dress warm. If nobody can get it today I'll try to build an iceman and take a picture.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

shaner said:


> Time to get out there and build a snowman. Dress warm. If nobody can get it today I'll try to build an iceman and take a picture.


At -10*C the snow will not stick


----------



## Whiteboy (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats to ibaman on the first find. Next up on his request is your pup and a snowman. Good luck and hope some of y'all have snow


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Miss Molly May said:


> My plan is falling apart!! I woke up to -10*Celsius


BRRRRR!!!Our snow would have been good for snowmen yesterday, but it all froze last night, so I feel your pain


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

We got lucky it warmed up considerably 0*C snow wasn't very sticky but we managed. I used doggy treats for the eyes and buttons and dehydrated tripe for the nose. Molly posed for the pic then we let her have her way with the tasty snowman

View attachment 15291


View attachment 15292


View attachment 15293


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> We got lucky it warmed up considerably 0*C snow wasn't very sticky but we managed. I used doggy treats for the eyes and buttons and dehydrated tripe for the nose. Molly posed for the pic then we let her have her way with the tasty snowman
> 
> View attachment 15291
> 
> ...


Oh I almost forgot I would like to see a picture your Gsd posing with a palm tree


----------



## Whiteboy (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats to miss molly may and the snowman, next up is you pup with a palm tree


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

:bump:


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Miss Molly May said:


> Oh I almost forgot I would like to see a picture your Gsd posing with a palm tree


Thanks for the palm tree suggestion. Rivers and I would love to play, but we don't get ANY snow here in southern CA. Looks like we are headed to the beach tomorrow


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Laney said:


> Thanks for the palm tree suggestion. Rivers and I would love to play, but we don't get ANY snow here in southern CA. Looks like we are headed to the beach tomorrow


 no problem! can't wait to see the pic we do not have palm trees in Canada!


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

What a fun game! And great pictures already!! Living in Southern CA we not only have no snow, but no lighthouses. Palm tree next....hm I may be able to fine one of those. Thanks for the game suggestion!


----------



## Kesser (Nov 27, 2011)

Love the photos of Molly eating the snowman!!!
No palm trees where I am so hopefully I can participate in another suggestion!!!


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

GSD2 said:


> What a fun game! And great pictures already!! Living in Southern CA we not only have no snow, but no lighthouses. Palm tree next....hm I may be able to fine one of those. Thanks for the game suggestion!


Hey! Another southern californian!! ...beat ya to the palm trees :tongue:


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Laney said:


> Hey! Another southern californian!! ...beat ya to the palm trees :tongue:


LOL I already looked through my pics to see if I had a pic of us and a palm tree, no luck LOL You better hurry though!! I'm still looking for a palm tree, :laugh:


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

OK I lied, we do get snow here is So CA.

Here is my palm tree The dog is in the igloo doghouse, LOL, no just using this pic as reference. My pic with the dogs shows the palm tree branches just slightly way in the left hand upper corner.

I can't give the next idea for pictures as my picture is not new, that would be cheating.:laugh:

This is an old pic of my two dogs who are now ATB, dearly missed but love looking at old pics!


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Palm tree!!!


















Next: Your GSD at a playground


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Those are great pics, Laney! It looks so warm and sunny =[


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Playground!! (not my GSD but still a dog )










*Next photo*: Your dog by a motorcycle!


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Rivers with his daddy by the Harley 


















*Next:* your GSD next to a horse


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Cool pics!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Blast! I had a playground photo. 

This is a fun game good idea. Come on horse people I know you are here.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

GOT IT!










In a kiddie swimming pool!?


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

*











Next photo:* Your dog next to a statue


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

How about a GSD as a Statue???


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Ingrid said:


> How about a GSD as a Statue???


Next Photo: Your dog helping with yardwork; shoveling, sweeping or raking.


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

When we first moved into our new place the backyard was filled with gravel, so Rivers and his daddy dug it all up and put in grass and a dog house 

















*Next: *Your GSD on a hike


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

NEXT : Your dog in a tent.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Next.....your dog visiting a National or State Park


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Ah! I don't have any pictures of Rivers at a state/national park! Somebody should post one because I really enjoy this game. It has served it's purpose. It gets me outside, doing things with Rivers  not to mention, I'm kinda obsessive when it comes to taking pictures of my puppy! ...I know someone around here has a picture of this!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's a pic of Molly at Halfway lake provincial park! 


View attachment 15747





How about a pics of your Gsd in a pet friendly store?


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Yay! Rivers and I run lots of errands together










Trying on clothes at Petsmart:









*Next*: your GSD near a firetruck, ambulance, or police car (don't worry I won't participate in this one).


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Laney .. The photos are too cute.
If no one gets this by tomorrow evening I will. The polices station is a short walk form my house. Game on...!


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww, I'm glad we got a pic, this is a fun game! Laney, too, too cute and I love Rivers name!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

it has to MY GSD or a picture of a GSD taken by me?


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank You, thank you! I love those pictures  



Catu said:


> it has to MY GSD or a picture of a GSD taken by me?


To be honest, I don't know. I didn't introduce the game, I just enjoy it!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Then I'll post my picture to keep the ball rolling









Your GSD with all 4 on the air


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Catu said:


> it has to MY GSD or a picture of a GSD taken by me?


I don't really know, the rules are to get out and about with your dog. I'd say post your pic!  Would love to see it!


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, I think we must have been posting at the same time! Great picture! Where was that taken?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Catu said:


> Your GSD with all 4 on the air


All four are definitely in the air. 









Just in case you had something else in mind...here's the next one. 

Your GSD JUMPING will all four in the air.


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Flying over the poor poodle!










Show me your gsd getting a bath.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Baby Sheldon getting a bath!










Next: Your GSD eating something he shouldn't


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Caught _in fraganti _









Next: one muddy GSD!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Your dog wearing a hat.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

LOL, so innocent except for the trim handing out of his/her mouth!



Catu said:


> Caught _in fraganti _


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I pic of your gsd doing a sport


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

This is an easy one!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Cutest GSD hat ever!


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Does swimming / diving work and it's not a GSD. 









If this works how about your dog with a little kid.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

*Next photo*: Your dog sitting/standing on a rock


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

That photo is too cute. 










Your dog in or next too a cool car.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

omg little dog big rocks, love it!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Next: Your GSD climbing a tree


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

A rescue we had, turned in because "We can't keep it in the fence!":

Next picture: Your dog performing a job.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

My dog during a search and rescue training
Next picture......your dog jumping over something (fence, hurdle...)


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Ohh!! I wanna play! But I don't have any jumping pictures...

I shall wait for the next challenge!


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

sabledog said:


> Ohh!! I wanna play! But I don't have any jumping pictures...
> 
> I shall wait for the next challenge!


Time to go get some then


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

2 of mine got this one down pat!




















*Next photo*: Your dog next to a rabbit


----------



## Averyee (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't have any picture of my dog but i want to play this game I also love your pictures.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I have this photo of my old dog pepper with a bunny. It's not that great I will wait and see if any other have it.


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm not sure if this counts (Danni would probably eat a real bunny...) But in case it does:

Next: your dog balancing something on his/her head.


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Yay! Rivers is good at this! 









*Next:* Your GSD in REALLY tall grass.


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Laney said:


> Yay! Rivers is good at this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE it!!


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Still loving this game! Fun! Love the pictures, good girl Rivers, love the bunny picture, glad I asked for a dog jumping, nice shots, love all the pictures!


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you sabledog! I love it too! Rivers doesn't though, he says his favorite ball is for chasing, not balancing! Ha. 



GSD2 said:


> Still loving this game! Fun! Love the pictures, good girl Rivers


Rivers is a boy. Just to let you know. (we are just happy his talent is being noticed ). People mistake him for a girl all the time though...

Hope someone can get a tall grass picture soon! I'd love to see it!


----------



## Elvis's Dad (Dec 16, 2011)

Laney said:


> Hope someone can get a tall grass picture soon! I'd love to see it!


Here is a picture of our dog Bogart who passed away almost a year ago due to cancer at the age of 3 years, 3 months...I am sure he is running through the fields right now and smiling at us...miss you my friend!

OK...how about your dog on a boat!


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Laney said:


> Rivers is a boy. Just to let you know. (we are just happy his talent is being noticed ). People mistake him for a girl all the time though...


 :blushpps, still love the pic!


----------



## Yellowjacket (Sep 5, 2011)

Looking good I am wating to post need a topic that I have pics for.


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Elvis's Dad said:


> OK...how about your dog on a boat!


Rivers first trip to the lake 



























*Next: *Your GSD doing his/her favorite trick


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kaiser doing his newest trick: "roll over" Kaiser's new trick | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

and Dakota (part GSD) doing "hide" 2nd - "hide" | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Hmmm...hoooow about your GSD giving kisses


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Kaiser2012...EXTREMELY adorable pictures. Your doggies are so sweet! I love the tricks! :wub:



Kaiser2012 said:


> Hmmm...hoooow about your GSD giving kisses


Blitz and Rivers giving me kisses! :wub:









Blitz and Rivers giving each other kisses









*Next: *Your BIG (full-grown) GSD sitting on your lap!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Laney  they bring me so much happiness!!


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a hard time believing that nobody has a picture of their BIG (full-grown) GSD sitting on their lap! If no one does, I will pick a new picture topic. 
I miss this game!!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Found this on the net. 
http://www.bdscc.com/Dogs/GermanShepherds/Images/Dogs/GermanShepherds/Echo/echo_lapdog.jpg


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Your GSD at Starbucks!


----------

